
Is Apple's iCloud Music Match a Possible Honeypot? - phiggy
http://betweenthenumbers.net/2011/06/is-apples-icloud-music-match-a-possible-honeypot/
======
cheald
This reads really poorly. MD5 hashing to identify MP3 files? Checking hash
incidence in order to determine if a file has been illegally copied?
Seriously? The very concept is so weak and ludicrous that it makes the entire
rest of the argument just seem silly.

He also completely ignores the fact that MD5 is not considered to be
collision-resistant anymore. The idea of using MD5 hashing as forsenic
evidence is so wrong, it's scary.

Let's not forget that nobody gets strung up on possession of illegal MP3s -
it's the distribution of them that the RIAA gets you on. You have to be caught
in an infringing activity (downloading from an unauthorized source, or
providing downloads without a license) to be dinged on copyright infringement.
To the best of my knowledge, nobody's ever been nailed on possession of
illegal MP3s without a transfer component, because it's neigh impossible to
prove that the files _aren't_ legally licensed, and the burden of proof lies
with the accuser.

------
eridius
Paranoia and hysteria. Apple has always shown themselves to care about the
users first and foremost. There is no motivation for Apple to do this sort of
thing. The article suggests that the RIAA could force them to, but I don't see
how - if Apple doesn't collect the information in the first place, the RIAA
can't possibly demand that they release it.

------
banjomonster
Does't iTunes Genius already gather information on what songs you own (and how
often you listen to them)? I don't see how this is more of a threat - unless
Genius is only gathering info on songs purchased through the iTunes store.

